
Selecting a Cloud Provider - Corrado
https://codeascraft.com/2018/01/04/selecting-a-cloud-provider
======
Corrado
This is a very long read but I think the telling part is the comments. Most
people seemed to think that 5 months of research for a 10% difference is too
much and I think I agree. Now, part of that time had to be spent anyway as
part of the due diligence for moving to the cloud. But 5 months of multiple
people's time seems excessive; I would have been frustrated in 5 weeks.

